# 'professional makeup artist?'



## trollydolly (Feb 4, 2008)

yesterday i modelled in a bridal gown show at a bridal fair and we all had our hair and makeup done when we got there by a professional makeup artist who was there to get some bridal clients and bookings. anyway i was the first one to get my makeup done. when i was the makeup she was going to be using i was horrified! it looked all dirty and cracked and all the sponges were filthy with funny stains on them. she told me to do my own 'base' (foundation) which i did then she did my eyes, blusher and lipstick. she did my eyes and didnt blend any of it!! she put a darker colour in the crease and there was a line where it ended! and when she did my mascara she used the brush that came with the actual mascara not a disposable one...she also decided to use liquid eye liner on my eye lid and the line was all wonky. i wish i had taken a photo to show u all. when she finished doing me i watched her do the next girl and i noticed that she didnt sanitize anything after she'd used it on me, none of the brushes or anything!! and she used the same mascara wand on every girl!! i cant believe she calls herself a professional makeup artist and was there to try and get some business! i felt embarassed to keep the makeup on my face all day. if i was a bride and she did my makeup on my wedding day i would be devastated! 
what do you girls think? am i over reacting?
laura


----------



## captodometer (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty gross.  As a public health professional, I would have written up multiple health code violations.  Probably enough citations to close the shop/business altogether, depending on what jurisdiction I was in.

You were way too nice.  I wouldn't have let her put any of that crap on my face.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 4, 2008)

thats disgraceful!  you should complain about it.. i mean especially when she didnt seem to sanitize anything, something serious could happen


----------



## redambition (Feb 4, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwww. that's really gross. is there any body in the UK where you can report something like this?


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

Good Lord!  Gross!

The first thing I was taught in make-up school is how to sanitize brushes and products.  She's a disgrace.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh lordie!  As I was reading it I was getting grossed out and thinking, "WTF?"  There are just so many things wrong with that!  I don't think you are overreacting at all!  Report her to the health department, or some authority place because she could be spreading some serious bacteria, if she hasn't already!


----------



## n_c (Feb 4, 2008)

Ewwwww!


----------



## AlarmAgent (Feb 4, 2008)

Something I've always been curious about, and I'm sure it varies from country to country, but do freelance makeup artists answer to a governing body?  I know the actual industry regulates itself, cosmetic manufacturers by and large don't have the same FDA passes to necessitate production that food and drug manufacturers do.  Or so I've heard, I suppose I could be wrong.

But let's say-hypothetically, I'm a bride, and I hire a woman to do the party's makeup from...oh, I don't know, Craigslist?  She's advertising herself as a professional makeup artist, has the proper license, et cetera.  She and her kit arrives in the same conditions as the OP's subject, and we all get bacterial infections.

Who would be in charge of her?  I mean, a freelancer generally has no proper 'boss' right?  They're under the will of the market to be punished or promoted.  So all you can really do is spread the word she does poorly and maybe take her to small-claims?  

Sorry for the miles of questions, I'm just wondering now.

Trollydolly, I'm not sure if it's different in the UK but if anyone who had their makeup done by that woman had a physical reaction, I _think_ you'd have a legal case to at least reclaim the money she was paid to do such a poor job.  As far as I know though, it's a little bit harder to get a small-claims suit in order overseas.  In either case, I hope you don't get sick, it sounds quite gross.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 4, 2008)

thats horrible. I would have said or done something. thats really unhealthy. Hopefully, she wont get hired again.


----------



## nunu (Feb 4, 2008)

thats gross..


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 4, 2008)

i agree super gross...but im not the least bit suprised.  ive modeled for a few smaller fashion shows for students or the up and coming. so super low budget. so they are totally desprete to get any one they can that would work for free.  And one show i was at, it was a hair show, had a teenager 'profesional make up artist'...hahaha... now just the name alone was a laugh. her 'pro kit' consisted of a black eyeliner....not kidding! she had no makeup with her!!! 

and so she used one of the designers makeup bags, which was small itself. she did my makeup and didnt blend or anything at all. of course all she did was a black smokey eye, and i had to re-do it after also.

and the other makeup artist was not any better. she did bring her own makeup, but it was one of those cheap square pallets and she was using a sponce tip brush for all the eyeshadow. i dont think she even cleaned her brushes after each person.  

so since none of those shows had a budget, im not suprised that they just had anyone do it and pass themselves off as a pro.


----------



## pahblov (Feb 4, 2008)

It's just shameful. I'm by no means a professional, but sometimes I volunteer to do make-up for theatre groups and things, just because I like keeping a hand in theatre when I'm not on stage, and I ALWAYS sanitize everything. I'm a college student and I have the sense to get disposable wands. Certainly I've invested more in my kit than the people sparkling muse was talking about, and I work mostly for free just because I like doing makeup. This makes me so mad!


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 5, 2008)

eww...so so gross..and dangerous what if someone have some kind of infection...bacteria or something...disgusting


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 5, 2008)

She might be into makeup but I don't see who would have given her the "professional" part.

When doing makeup on numerous people through out the day most "professionals" would take at least two sets of their brushes so that one can be cleaned and dryed by the next person that you have to put makeup on.

When I have done larger events with more than one or two girls everything is extremely sanitary.  From the sponges, q-tip, disposable mascara wands and lip brushes.  Plus all of my tools are cleaned with brush cleaner and water and then left to set for a few minutes which is why I always have two sets of brushes!

I also spray alcohol on my lipsticks and then wipe it off just to make sure it is sanitized.  And also with lipgloss you have to have disposables as well.

My kit is fully stocked with all of these items and my sanitary tools as well.  Clients get very concerned when they see artists use uncleaned tools on them.  Those people won't be booked again.  

They may be a makeup artist but are in no way professional.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone has their own individual skin flora or bacteria that lives on their skin that may be harmless to them-but may cause huge problems in someone else. We all are populated with staph and strep-but some people have resident streptoccocus that are infective and antibiotic resistant. (MERSA,etc) Sharing implements with multiple people without sanitizing is reprehensible! It's bad enough that she wasn't sanitizing her hands too between clients.  Imagine if you went to a restaraunt and they didn't wash the dishes or cutlery and re-used them right away.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 5, 2008)

Who has regulatory authority over the so-called makeup artist varies depending on where in the world you are.  Some places require that artists be licensed cosmetologists: in this case you report them to the regional/national licensing authority.  Just as an FYI, most of the people selling makeup at department store counters are technically sales associates, not makeup artists.

Store counters fall under the local health department.  And so would anybody working as a freelance makeup artist, licensed or not.  They pose a significant threat to public health and safety if they screw up.

Most bridal gown exhibitions take place at a shopping center/mall.  So I'm assuming that the artist was applying makeup to the models somewhere in the mall.  This definitely falls under the jurisdiction of the local public health authority, just like all the other hair salon/nail shops/barbers in the mall.  The professional licensing board will deal with incompetent/unethical stylists, but the health department inspects the premises for sanitation.  Although in the beauty industry, incompetence and poor hygiene can be tied together sometimes and may even be one and the same.

The fact that the makeup application was jacked up is irrelevant.  The following is just a short list of some of the diseases that this makeup artist could have spread with her lack of hygiene:

pinkeye/conjunctivitis(various viral and bacterial causes)
ocular or oral herpes
E coli
Salmonella
Norwalk virus
Shigella
Hepatitis A
meningitis
multiple forms of Staph and Strep
ringworm
syphilis

It's not likely that she spread anything on this one occasion, but the law of averages dictates that she will if she continues to operate in this manner. If you remember her name and address/contact info, I would definitely report her to the local health department.  And if it's not the right place to make the report, they can definitely steer you in the right direction.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds like she was just someone who does makeup and attached "Artist" to her name. Honestly, I've seen other "artists" blow on brushes, use visibly dirty brushes, dirty makeup, lipsticks covered in dust, the list goes on and on. It just gives me the shakes to think about paying someone to expose me to germs.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 5, 2008)

eeeew thats disgusting, i would find out who she is and give her a friendly call and say you were concerned about her hygeine practices considering she is a so called profesional!!! i would suggest to her she cleans up her act xxxx


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 5, 2008)

That's disgusting!! Personally I would've said something to her cos that's MY skin she's gonna be putting that crap on!!

It makes me mad that someone can call themselves a professional & not be one. In the end its her loss, people wont reccomend grubby MUAs


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 6, 2008)

thought id get back to you all about whats happening with the 'makeup artist'. i spoke to my manager at the shop i work at about the lack of hygine standards with the makeup artist they hired and she said i was being a snob!! i am furious about the entire thing. im not quite sure who i can complain to about it in the uk. i dont think there are any laws or rules for these types of people. my new job isnt going too well either :-( started work in abridal shop 3 weeks ago and they arent treating me very well. i dont get a lunch break everyday, they havent given me my contact yet, they havent told me how much im getting paid. im a bit worried about it all! 
the manager is really patronising. today i was in the dressing room with a bride and was lacing her into a dress and the manager barged into the changing room to 'see how i was getting on'. how rude is that? the poor bride was a bit embarrased! and when im with a bride she interupts and takes over what im doing. when the owner of the shop comes in and i hear her talking to the manager i get refered to as 'her'. also when the manager has finish with a bride she leaves the dresses in a heap on the floor and tells me to put them away without even saying please etc. apparently they got rid of the last girl who worked there because 'she wasnt right for the job'. the fact that i havent got a contract yet is worrying me. does anyone know where i would stand if they got rid of me and i didnt have a contract yet? would i have any rights? sorry about the rant!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 6, 2008)

That sounds horrible. To be honest it wouldn't be fair but without a contract there probably wouldn't be much you could do (especially if you haven't been there long).

You should start looking for something else as soon as you can. They seem so unprofessional.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

all i have to say is eww thats gross. i would have stopped her i had that happend to me once and i said oh no sister you better spray those brushes with alcohol before you touch my face lol im very anal about that type of stuff


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 5, 2008)

i wish id done my makeup myself that day but the manager of the bridal shop wouldnt let me. i wonder if this makeup artist has got many bookings for the summer? anyway at least ive left that horrid job now!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 5, 2008)

That's icky. You were too nice... If that was me and I knew they were doing a wrong job I would've made comments, like "oh, aren't you going to sanitize this/that?" etc lol


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 6, 2008)

im a bit of a pushover, i need to stand up for myself a bit more!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 6, 2008)

That is disgusting. When I do makeup I always use disposables, I never blow on brushes, product or lash glue. grrrrrrrr this so irritates me. I wash all my brushes after I use them (EVERY TIME, NO EXCEPTIONS).

This woman is going to spread disease. I hope she has insurance as an independent MUA, b/c she will be sued eventually.

Sweetie, you are not over reacting @ all. I would have said something. She is not a pro @ all.

I just did a bridal party yesterday & I used all disposables, clean sponges, clean brushes, hand sanitizer, should I go on??? LOL.
You are not over reacting @ all.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2008)

i don't know about how labour laws are in the uk, but i know in the us that your place of work is required to give you a paid thirty minute lunch and two ten minute breaks for a nine hour day.

i would contact the labour board (i imagine they have one in the uk) and tell them what's happening. there is no way you should have to be dealing with that kind of treatment at work.

as far as the original topic, that chick is nasty. you should print out some information on all those things captodometer posted and leave them on your bosses desk with a note that says "still think i'm just being a snob?" well, don't do that...it will probably get you in trouble. but it's nice to think about at least.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

That's disgusting!!!!


----------

